# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Revista Industria Avicola

## Marcelo

*Industria Avicola* es una revista orientada a los paises lationoamericanos, es editada en español y trata sobre las nuevas tecnologias en la industrial Avicola. 
La suscripción por ahora a la revista es gratuita y lo pueden hacer desde aca. 
Un saludoTemas similares: ¿En que ayuda medirlo todo en el manejo avícola? Industria avícola peruana utiliza plantas medicinales para tratamiento de enfermedades en aves de corral Revista Industria Avicola Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana"

----------


## Marcelo

No se olviden de suscribirse a la revista, este mes es: 
Encuesta de nutricion y alimentacion
Procesamiento avicola: Las dificultades de la eficiencia localiza 
Saludos

----------


## Marcelo

Ya salio la version de Agosto

----------


## Marcelo

Ya salió la publicación de la Revista Industria Agrícola Febrero 2012 : Pedir revista

----------


## Marcelo

Ya salió la publicación de la Revista Industria Agrícola Agosto 2012 : Pedir revista

----------


## Pakistan

*Industria Avicola es una revista orientada a los paises lationoamericanos, es editada en español y trata sobre las nuevas tecnologias en la industrial Avicola. *

----------


## Marcelo

Ya salio la edición de setiembre de la revista _Industria Avícola _  *5 hechos de los aviarios sin jaulas que se deben saber*Descarga la revista desde aqui: Industria Avicola Free Digital Subscription

----------


## Marcelo

YA SALIO LA EDICION DE ESTE MES. 
Descarga la revista desde aqui: Industria Avicola Free Digital Subscription   [/HTML]

----------

